# driving licence



## stanleee (May 3, 2010)

Hi 
can anyone help I am aplying for driving jobs in middle east
all replys want valid local licence ie UAE Kuwait
I have UK licence for car motorcycle and heavy goods class 1
can I exchange this for local one or do I need to take test
I have tryed every job site and not got an answer I am now getting desperate to find an answer


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

There should be no problem getting a UAE Driving licence if you have a UK Driving Licence. No need for a test . Go to RTA office with copy of your residents visa and passport . There is a fee, check the rta website.


----------



## stanleee (May 3, 2010)

thanks for the info but I am more interested in weather my HGV licence is valid or not


----------

